
HealthSpot’s Demise Could Spell the End of Telemedicine Kiosks - randycupertino
http://mhealthintelligence.com/news/healthspots-demise-could-spell-the-end-of-telemedicine-kiosks
======
randycupertino
I'd be curious to see some of their numbers. Sounds like they just were
profitable.

We offer "telemedicine" via Skype and facetime in my shop, and most of what
the patients want is a plain old phone call. People will actually refuse the
option to facetime and just request to have the physician call them.

